# Meibomianitis- any experiences with this?



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

hi Everyone,

I was brushing Princess's hair yesterday, and noticed a pink bump on her upper lid. Its a small bump, kinda like a bug bite. I took her in to the vet today and the vet thinks its Meibomianitis- an inflamation of the Meibomic gland. has anyone's malt had this before. It doesnt seem to bother her at all and is not even noticeable until its pointed out.
I'm worried =(.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Did he not tell you anymore about it? I really hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

did he say it will go away by itself? we don't want anything wrong with Princess







I hope it goes away soon


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

This is what I found when I looked it up...This is the definition for humans but I am sure it is the same for our furbutts!! It went on to further explain that you can wash it with baby shampoo to cleanse it and it is supposed to help. Hope this is helpful to you.

Meibomianitis is an inflammation of the meibomian glands, a group of oil-secreting (sebaceous) glands in the eyelids. The meibomian glands are located within the structure of the lids and have tiny openings to release their secretions on the edges of the lids.


*Causes *
Any condition that increases the thickness of the oily secretions of the meibomian glands will allow excess oils to accumulate on the edges of the lids. This allows bacteria, which are normally present on the skin, to grow.



Marie & Pacino


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I found this online. Maybe Jamie can make sense of it.

Meibomianitis 

Infection of the palpebrae will often include marginal blepharitis with the consequence of affecting the meibomian glands, thus causing interference with the secretion of the outer layer of the tear film. Inflammatory diseases of the canine eyelids can be caused by gram-positive aerobic bacteria and yeasts (Moore 1990). Dogs with meibomianitis typically have swollen eyelid margins with slight poiting of the orifices (Moore 1990). Chronic meibomianitis may result in rupture and chalazia formation (Moore 1990). "Normal meibomain lipid appears as a clear viscous oil similar in appearance to clear vegetable oil. Abnormal meibomian secretions are typically thick and opaque or may appear inspissated with a cheesy consistency. Expression of coiled semisolid strands of abnormal lipid is not uncommon with chronic meibomian disease" (Moore 1990). Culture should be undertaken directly from expressed secretions from the meibomian glands (Moore 1990). 

Conjunctivitis -Goblet cells deficiency

Diffuse infiltration of chronic inflammatory cells into conjunctival mucosa and submucosa may markedly reduce or eliminate goblet cells (Moore 1990). Conjunctival biopsy makes a quantification of epithelial goblet cells possible, which is an indirect measure of mucin production (Moore 1990). The BUT(Tear Break-up time) is 19±5 seconds for normal (anaesthetized) beagle dogs (Moore et al 1987). Moore et al (1987) suggested that there might be a direct relationship between surface hydration and the number of goblet cells in the conjunctiva.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

all the research that I've done on it shows that it does not fit what she has. She does not have any sort of secretion (mucous substance) on her eye. She does not have any dry skin in the area. The edge of her lids are dry and does not have any excess moister there at all.All the pics that I've seen of it shows a bump origination from the inner layer of the eye whereas hers looks like a bump on the surface. I hope the vet is not misdiagnosing =(.

She gave me a cortisol treatment (Trithalmic) and told me to drop it in her eye 3 times a day. She wasn't sure when it should go away but told me to come back next week for a follow up.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know. It sounds like she has a sty. I hope your vet is right too.


What Is a Sty? 


A sty is a pimple or abscess that forms in either the upper or lower eyelid. The medical term for sty is hordeolum(say HOR-dee-oh-lumm) and it is an infection caused by bacteria that normally live peacefully on the eyelid skin surface. Some of the germs get trapped along with dead skin cells inside crypts along the eyelid margin. Stys are usually superficial and plainly visible. Occasionally they can reside deeper within the eyelid.

An external sty starts as a pimple next to an eyelash. It turns into a red, painful swelling that usually lasts several days before it bursts and then heals. Most external stys are short-lived and self-limiting. 

An internal sty(on the underside of the lid) also causes a red, painful swelling, but its location prevents the familiar whitehead from appearing on the eyelid. The internal sty may disappear completely once the infection is past, or it may leave a small fluid-filled cyst or nodule that can persist and may have to be opened and drained.

Folks tend to confuse a sty with another common lid lump - the chalazion (say cha-LAY-zee-yon). A chalazion is very different from a sty and is not an infection. It is instead a firm, round, smooth, painless bump usually some distance from the edge of the lid. A chalazion is a local tissue reaction to oily glandular secretions that were unable to reach the lid surface because the duct was blocked by debris.

Stys and chalazia are usually harmless and rarely affect your eyeball or your eyesight. They can occur at any age and tend to periodically recur.

Stye 

A stye results from infection of the root of an eyelash. It forms a red, painful and tender swelling on the edge of the eyelid and points at the base of the infected eyelash. It looks like a large pimple, and is the equivalent of a boil elsewhere on the skin.

A stye usually comes to a head and breaks open to discharge pus onto the skin within a few days, and then gradually disappears.

Styes, like pimples elsewhere, are not serious.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I've never heard of it, but I just wanted to say ((((BIG HUGS))))!! I know it can be pretty scary when these babies have weird stuff around their eyes. I didn't think we would ever get Katie's abscess cleared up... Hopefully Jamie will see this and give you a little more info....Good luck!!!








Jess


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> hi Everyone,
> 
> I was brushing Princess's hair yesterday, and noticed a pink bump on her upper lid. Its a small bump, kinda like a bug bite. I took her in to the vet today and the vet thinks its Meibomianitis- an inflamation of the Meibomic gland. has anyone's malt had this before. It doesnt seem to bother her at all and is not even noticeable until its pointed out.
> I'm worried =(.[/B]






OMG that is so weird...... Luci had the EXACT SAME THING a few weeks ago! My vet said that it looked like she might have allergies, and that she wanted to test her for that after her ear infection went away (I took her in for the eye, but they checked her ears and determined that she had an ear infection and that sometimes as they scratch their ears they scratch their eyes too and that could cause an irritation---then she was spayed 2 days later so when we go back, this wednesday to remove her stitches we are going to do the allergy exam). The bump is gone though...they gave me an eye ointment w/ hydracortisone..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had dogs get sty's or little abscesses on their eyelids. We do a topical and, if its at all nasty, oral antibiotics. Goes away without a problem.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> I've had dogs get sty's or little abscesses on their eyelids. We do a topical and, if its at all nasty, oral antibiotics. Goes away without a problem.[/B]



JMM,

how long do they typically last and is it painful for them?


----------

